# New Cool Avatars



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks, Adm! I found a good one!


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

That's great Goldie, thanks for pointing that out, I wasn't aware about this problem.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

The new choices will be a great upgrade to the forum. And I love them - I may switch around, I may not...they become our identity, you know - lol


----------

